# strand 300 console



## dramadrea (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there - I am a drama teacher and wondered if anyone out there had trouble with the wheel on the Strand 300 console? Ours just quit working. Any ideas? We are, of course, out of warranty, and I need a cheap repair.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 26, 2009)

dramadrea said:


> Hi there - I am a drama teacher and wondered if anyone out there had trouble with the wheel on the Strand 300 console? Ours just quit working. Any ideas? We are, of course, out of warranty, and I need a cheap repair.



Welcome to CB! The best solution is to go out and buy yourself a trackball mouse with a scroll wheel. Just make sure that you get one that has a USB to PS/2 adapter as the 300 cannot use a USB mouse (even though it has a USB port). The scroll wheel on the mouse will act as the wheel, and the trackball can be used to control pan and tilt of moving lights.


----------



## Footer (Feb 26, 2009)

Something like this is what is typical, as icewolf said. You could get the wheel fixed, but I have a feeling this will be the better low cost solution.


----------



## propmonkey (Feb 26, 2009)

there is another post somewhere on here with a non working wheel. i know when ours broke the rubber band that connected the wheel to the sensor in the board broke off. i replaced it with a rubber gasket.


----------

